# Old house Skye



## Mole Man (Feb 15, 2009)

Old house on the north of Skye, don’t know anything about it just happened to be up there on the day and came across it.

The outside on the way up to it.






Pictures of the inside:


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 15, 2009)

I would think these types of places will always have places like this due to it being a tough way of life interesting though wonder what happened to the owners ?


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice happenchance explore. Love the various paint colours and the shelf with hooks.


----------



## V70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice find Mole Man. I explored a few similar derelict houses when I was up on the North coast a few years back. Properties that are just decaying away without any help from the human element!

I like the wood paneling in every (?) room, I wonder if that was to help insulation. Guess it gets pretty cold and windy up there for a good part of the year.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 15, 2009)

V70 said:


> I like the wood paneling in every (?) room, I wonder if that was to help insulation. Guess it gets pretty cold and windy up there for a good part of the year.



I guess partly this was because of the stone construction of the times. My house is of a similar period, and is still very damp. Mainly due to the porous nature of the type of mortar that Historic Scotland insist on for authenticity. As a result, plaster was unpractical in the main. Certainly for exterior faced walls. It was far easier to keep reasonably dry by lining with wood wainscotting. If seen all sorts used to fill the space between, from peat, to newspaper, straw. Proper "green" houses.

I'm trying to persuade the missus that we should be doing the same in our house.


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 15, 2009)

Its a lovely wee house that, nice find.


----------



## V70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> I guess partly this was because of the stone construction of the times. My house is of a similar period, and is still very damp. Mainly due to the porous nature of the type of mortar that Historic Scotland insist on for authenticity. As a result, plaster was unpractical in the main. Certainly for exterior faced walls. It was far easier to keep reasonably dry by lining with wood wainscotting. If seen all sorts used to fill the space between, from peat, to newspaper, straw. Proper "green" houses.
> 
> I'm trying to persuade the missus that we should be doing the same in our house.



Ahh yeah I've been in an old house with walls full of newspaper!.. I thought it was some early form of heat insulation. If I remember right, it was a house near Oban and the newspapers dated back to pre-war!

Shame this was all before I "discovered" urban exploration and hence didn't think to have a camera on me at all times


----------



## lost (Feb 15, 2009)

There's a house on the Dava moor with its upstairs plastered in cardboard ration boxes






Sorry about the super-shonky photo, but it's a box of dried eggs 'FOR EUROPEAN RECOVERY'


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 15, 2009)

What a lovely old house -very nice style -like the Scottish Architecture.

Crisp set of snaps


----------



## infromthestorm (Feb 16, 2009)

That's one beautiful property,and it saddens me to know it will never be mine,however it is here for me to dream and think "what if" ? thanks Mole Man for the experience


----------



## Mole Man (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, there are a lot of places up in the highlands to look at, if you have the time to go round.


----------



## V70 (Feb 17, 2009)

lost said:


> There's a house on the Dava moor with its upstairs plastered in cardboard ration boxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COOL 

And yeah... I spotted SO many intersting looking derelicts on my road trip North, but sadly didn't have much time to play with. I'll certainly make a point of visiting as many as I can though on a future trip, armed with a proper camera!


----------

